# Apache Pier action?



## 1thofa87 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hows the bite on tbe Apacbe pier lately? Ill be staying close to there next week and want to try my luck.


----------



## lawless (Nov 17, 2012)

was there sunday 28 was slow do to a 6 to 8 foot shark on the right side of the pier. Did have numerous bites , especially from onder the pier. Landed a 2lb jack crevalle, and a spot. Was told they were killing it on friday. I like apache and go there when i can or gardencity pier.


----------



## lawless (Nov 17, 2012)

heres the pic of the jack caught at appache pier. Almost didnt get him wrapped around the piling thanks to 20# p-line. When I got him on the pier hook came out.


----------



## 1thofa87 (Jul 23, 2011)

Cool, Ill probably be hitting the pier early morning and late at night. Lets see what happens.


----------



## tonyg89 (Sep 10, 2012)

I haven't had to much luck every time i had gone this year so far, but it seems the days i can't go is when all the action is happening. If its not raining to hard ill be out there early on thursday and see how it is.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Why did you keep a jack? Bait?


----------



## 1thofa87 (Jul 23, 2011)

Tonyg, thats the story of my life bro! Did you get out out there today?


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Jack's taste like leather. I'm glad you caught a nice sized fish, but I hope you didn't eat it. I can't tell you what you can and can't eat, but I hope you didn't eat it. If you liked it, hey glad you did.  I know amber jacks taste really good.


----------



## 1thofa87 (Jul 23, 2011)

Is Garden City closeby? If theres no bite on the pier, what are my closest options? I read on another thread that the surf isnt very productive.


----------



## tonyg89 (Sep 10, 2012)

No i didn't get to head out I got called into work.Maybe next week ill find some time.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

fishinbob said:


> Jack's taste like leather. I'm glad you caught a nice sized fish, but I hope you didn't eat it. I can't tell you what you can and can't eat, but I hope you didn't eat it. If you liked it, hey glad you did.  I know amber jacks taste really good.


Only small ones. Big ones get worms.


----------



## lawless (Nov 17, 2012)

I did eat the jack soaked it in buttermilk then pan fry it was decent..


----------

